# UEFA Europa league 14-16 Feb



## A_Skywalker (Feb 13, 2012)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
14 Feb 19:00 Rubin Kazan - Olympiakos Piraeus 1.95 3.30 3.85 +123  
14 Feb 19:30 Sporting Braga - Besiktas Istanbul 1.80 3.45 4.35 +125  
16 Feb 19:00 FC Lokomotiv Moscow - Athletic Bilbao 2.50 3.15 2.80 +122  
16 Feb 20:00 RB Salzburg - Metalist Kharkiv 2.65 3.15 2.63 +105  
16 Feb 20:00 Lazio Roma - Atletico Madrid 2.40 3.20 2.90 +123  
16 Feb 20:00 Ajax Amsterdam - Manchester United 3.80 3.35 1.95 +125  
16 Feb 20:00 AZ Alkmaar - RSC Anderlecht 1.91 3.40 3.90 +127  
16 Feb 20:00 KP Legia Warszawa - Sporting Lisbon 3.00 3.20 2.32 +123  
16 Feb 20:00 FC Viktoria Plzen - FC Schalke 04 3.10 3.25 2.25 +123  
16 Feb 22:05 Stoke City - Valencia CF 2.70 3.20 2.55 +122  
16 Feb 22:05 Trabzonspor - PSV Eindhoven 2.88 3.20 2.42 +123  
16 Feb 22:05 Udinese Calcio - PAOK Thessaloniki 1.62 3.60 5.50 +126  
16 Feb 22:05 FC Porto - Manchester City 2.63 3.25 2.60 +122  
16 Feb 22:05 Wisla Krakow - Standard Liege 2.45 3.20 2.85 +123  
16 Feb 22:05 Hannover 96 - Club Brugge 1.70 3.50 5.00 +126  
16 Feb 22:05 Steaua Bucuresti - FC Twente Enschede 2.85 3.25 2.40 +123


----------



## TVbet (Feb 16, 2012)

I've gone for a treble paying just over evens on tonights Europa League games:

Draw or Manchester United
United can beat Ajax at the Amsterdam Arena, but on the safe side I've covered the draw. Ajax have won just once so far in 2012, and are out of form at present.

AZ Alkmaar v Anderlecht over 1.5 goals

Both sides have scored hatfuls of goals in this competition and 2 goals scored in the game looks to be a given.

Trabzonspor v PSV over 1.5 goals

Trabzonspor are on a great run of straight home wins at domestic level, but PSV should be able to get the away goal they require.

This treble has been placed at Skybet.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks like a good treble, especially like that you covered yourself with that draw on Manchester. I think Ajax cant win, especiall with those injuries.


----------

